# 3D shoots in Washington State



## Rising Sight (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there a list anywhere of the upcoming 3D shoots in Washington?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Rising Sight said:


> Is there a list anywhere of the upcoming 3D shoots in Washington?


You can find a list of all formats of shoots (3D, Indoor, Safari, Field etc) on the Washington State Archery Association (WSAA) website here: http://www.washingtonarchery.org/ and click the right-side link for "WSAA Calendar of Events" to see in a grid.

If you join WSAA, you'll receive a monthly newsletter with flyers for upcoming shoots and results of past.


----------



## Rising Sight (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you. 
I'll sign up for WSAA.


----------

